# Set List ideas for a jam party



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

As you know Riff Wraths' Jam is happening in a few weeks.
I'm getting together with Hamstrung and anyone else who
wants to come up to Gerry's farm this Sunday, noonish, to
work out a set. Sorta got stuff from the past. And been 
browsing through the campfire thread. Any ideas? Tnx.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If I was at a jam, I'd like to do some Deep Purple.

just about any jam party I've played at has included Deep Purple...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Free Bird!!!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

No, man. Slow blues......in A!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

good ideas. tnx. maybe shoretyus will come out
with his Hammond again to do the DP.
we tend to do around a dozen versions of
slow blues already. never gets boring though.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't think I've ever heard the words "set list" and jam" used in the same sentence before.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

How about some selections from Dave Mason's Live XM radio Brodcast CD. It's the last good act at the Windsor Blues Fest a Few years Back. Really Good stuff IMHO.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> we tend to do around a dozen versions of
> slow blues already. never gets boring though.


Never--at least not for some of us...
I love playing blues--slow or fast.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

washburned said:


> I don't think I've ever heard the words "set list" and jam" used in the same sentence before.


Now that you mention it.
I'm thinking more of a 'house band' type list at an 'open mic' session.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Have to include "Down by the River". I've always liked making a jam out of "Oya Como Va" as well, with solos over the Am7-D9th vamp. "Born on the Bayou" is another good one.


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

CCR's version of 'Heard It Through the Grapevine' is a fun tune to jam to ...... I think Creedence went at it for 10+ minutes on an album version.

(.... use to give me hand cramps though trying to be the rhythm guitar guy for that long ......)


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

aftermidnight said:


> CCR's version of 'Heard It Through the Grapevine' is a fun tune to jam to ...... I think Creedence went at it for 10+ minutes on an album version.
> 
> (.... use to give me hand cramps though trying to be the rhythm guitar guy for that long ......)


No loopers back then, huh?


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

Looper pedals ..... that's maybe why the phone has quit ringing for a rhythm guitar backup!


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

aftermidnight said:


> Looper pedals ..... that's maybe why the phone has quit ringing for a rhythm guitar backup!


Nah, there'll always be a need for rhythm players, otherwise who is the drummer going to blame for going off tempo?


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

Scottone said:


> ........ with solos over the Am7-D9th vamp .......


Actually (to me) any song with ii-V-I thing going has jam potential ..... just avoid going to the I chord and jam on the ii-V until you get sick of it ...... then go to the I ..... the fun is getting into the ii-V together ...... and then back out ..... together.

The Grateful Dead were masters at doing it in a live situation so that everyone came out of the ii-V at the same time and then back into the verse or chorus or whatever.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

A couple that we used to do back when was Donovan's "Season of the Witch" and Buffalo Springfields' "For What Its' Worth" - could play those for eternities...


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Or any song using the I-IV-V progression. I went to a blues jam a couple of years ago in the cruise that me and my wife went to, played for 3 hours, and the only song that I actually knew was "Got my mojo working" LOL The singer just call out the key we're playing and off we go. I think most times, specially for blues jams, if you have a singer who knows a lot of blues songs, you'll be able to jam for hours.


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

Yup ...... the I-IV-V progression can turn into one continuous night-long medley ...... take your breaks whenever it suits ...... only the lyrics change.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

aftermidnight said:


> Yup ...... the I-IV-V progression can turn into one continuous night-long medley ...... take your breaks whenever it suits ...... only the lyrics change.


And the tempo too.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

One chord shuffles: Great to solo over and the rhythm section can go nuts with accents etc.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Chito said:


> Or any song using the I-IV-V progression. I went to a blues jam a couple of years ago in the cruise that me and my wife went to, played for 3 hours, and the only song that I actually knew was "Got my mojo working" LOL The singer just call out the key we're playing and off we go. I think most times, specially for blues jams, if you have a singer who knows a lot of blues songs, you'll be able to jam for hours.


It worked for years for ZZ Top...that and 5 notes (according to Rev. Billy G)


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

I like singing. I don't have a voice though (ask anyone who's been at the previous jams. lol).
But, the vocals need to be there. I look at the voice as an instrument as well. Especially when
it's a integral part of the melody. I tend to make up/mumble lyrics ala Steven Tyler. To fill out
whatever song. @aftermidnight, can you link a sample of the ii-V-I thing? tnx.
and tnx for all the input gentlemen.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I would be stuck too. Most of my playing in the last couple years has been on the acoustic, I would be lost for a blues/rock jam.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

U can jam this one out for days.
D.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I would be stuck too. Most of my playing in the last couple years has been on the acoustic, I would be lost for a blues/rock jam.


 For an acoustic jam, how's about the "Knock, Knockin' on Heaven's Door"?
There's that Dylan guy again.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Neil Young - Cortez The Killer - YouTube:rockon:

or anything by Pink Floyd.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

loudtubeamps said:


> U can jam this one out for days.
> D.


You going Doug? .... Nice spot for a jam ....


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

Chito said:


> And the tempo too.



...... and dynamics ....... get quiet and then build things back up to normal volume

...... throw in a modulation/key change

...... get a call/response thing going between two guitars, guitar and vocal, guitar and harmonica ..... whatever

..... lots of creative options/tools available.


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

laristotle said:


> .... can you link a sample of the ii-V-I thing .......



For me, the most fun or wow moments occur when these improvisational 'jams' (in the middle of songs) just seem to happen spontaneously .... never planned ahead of time ....... very impromtu because you never really know when or why they happen ...... everyone just kind of gets into it at the same time.

So, notes regarding song titles don't really get taken ....... because it is usually just another ii-V, I-IV-V or shuffle jam thing going on in the middle of some song ..... and it is quite possible that the same song will get played per the CD arrangement next time anyways ..... which means the jam portion may never happen again .....

... which is a very good reason for always having a recorder going when in jam mode ...... because chances are you won't play the same licks, in the same song, in the same way ever again ...... (which IMHO, is part of the beauty of it) ......... so, without a recorder, that smokin' creative jam will be gone forever. 

I have some things going on this weekend so it may take me a couple of days but I will see if I can find a couple of ii-V-I candidates ..... the logic used to select a good song for an improvisational jam though is really as washburned hinted at ...... find a song where it might sound good to get a looper pedal going for that improvised jam moment ..... I would be surprised if there are not a few in the list of songs you currently know/play.

Hope this helps.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Try reggae versions of stuff. Tons of fun, mon.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

shoretyus said:


> You going Doug? .... Nice spot for a jam ....


I take it you've done this one Pat?? R U going?
Sorry, out of the loop here. Can someone fill me in as to where it's all happening?
Sounds like fun.....................


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

washburned said:


> Try reggae versions of stuff. Tons of fun, mon.



Good one ...... my first experience with anyone using this technique was with a guy who did a reggae version of the old Waylon Jennings' country song 'T for Texas' ...... surprised the sh*t out of me (at the time) how well it worked .......... and was lots of fun.

Jackson Browne and David Lyndley do their own reggae version of 'Doctor My Eyes' ...... I guess an attempt by them to put a different vibe on an old JB standard ...... again, lots of fun to play.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

.......................


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

loudtubeamps said:


> I take it you've done this one Pat?? R U going?
> Sorry, out of the loop here. Can someone fill me in as to where it's all happening?
> Sounds like fun.....................


At a rural setting near Salem.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Free Bird!!!


Awwww. You beat me to it.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

_







 Originally Posted by *sulphur* _
_Free Bird!!!_




Robert1950 said:


> Awwww. You beat me to it.


 Ya' mean this one?


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

laristotle said:


> .... can you link a sample of the ii-V-I thing? .......



'Spooky' by the Classics IV is pretty much a ii-V vamp for the whole song ....... a bunch of different covers are out there but (IMHO) Atlanta Rhythm Section have one of the best (as far as jam potential) ..... these guys sound like they are really trying to hold back ......... and could easily turn this one into a 10 min jam. 


[video=youtube;cMAo0m4E4Lc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMAo0m4E4Lc[/video]


(An argument could probably be made here that 'Spooky' is actually a long i-IV vamp ..... going quickly to the V .... then back to the i-IV vamp.)


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

'Bad Time' by Grand Funk Railroad is maybe a better example of a song with long extended sections of a ii-V pattern going on.

It would appear that the verse and half the chorus are all ii-V ...... (I have it charted in the key of C ..... so Dm-G) ..... with the break being the same as the verse.

To me ..... if everyone is in the mood to have an impromptu jam ...... this is a great opportunity to throw in an extended break over the Dm-G pattern ...... (before heading back to the I chord for the chorus).

You could maybe even make up your own ending by jamming on the Dm-G right through to a fade.

Hope this helps ........ (an oldy but a fun tune to play).


[video=youtube;uW5IuZPtZBo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW5IuZPtZBo[/video]


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

Here is a recent cover by the Canadian band Doc Walker ....... of an older Phil Collins tune .... ‘That’s All’

Did not find Doc’s arrangement on the net so I am posting what I have to help explain things.

For me, the easiest way to play along with Doc is to put a capo on the first fret and play as follows ...... (the formatting may be messed up).



Intro: 
Dm Am7 Dm Am7 
Dm Am7 C Dm 

Verse 1:
Dm Am7 
Just as I thought .... It was goin' alright ....
Dm Am7 
I found out I'm wrong ... When I thought I was right
Dm Am7 C Dm
It's always the same ....... It's just the shame ........ That's all
Gm7 C 
I could say day .... And you'd say night
Gm7 C 
Tell me it's black ..... When I know that it's white
Gm7 Am7 C Dm
Always the same ....... It's just the shame ....... That's all


Chorus 1:
F Gm7 C 
I could leave but I won't go ......... Though my heart ....... might tell me so
F Gm7 C
I can’t feel a thing ........... From my head down to my toes
Dm Am7 
Why does it always ....... Seem to be
Dm Am7 
Me lookin' at you ...... You lookin' at me
Dm Am7 C Dm
It's always the same ...... It's just the shame ........ That's all



There are a couple of vamps to take advantage of here.

The first is probably a i-v (Dm-Am7) vamp in the key of Dm ...... and the second is probably a ii-V (Gm7-C) vamp in the key of F. 

Both vamps are fun to jam on ....... if/when you choose to do an extended break ....... or, if/when you need to repeat a vamp because your singer has forgotten the words! ....... or you just want to do an extended outro fade thing like Doc ...... fun song to get an extended jam going ...... (especially if/when everyone comes out of it and hits the chorus at the same time.) 


[video=youtube;Igeyrg_Tb3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Igeyrg_Tb3E[/video]


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

laristotle said:


> As you know Riff Wraths' Jam is happening in a few weeks.
> I'm getting together with Hamstrung and anyone else who
> wants to come up to Gerry's farm this Sunday, noonish, to
> work out a set. Sorta got stuff from the past. And been
> browsing through the campfire thread. Any ideas? Tnx.



Just getting to some of your links now ....... did not realize that you guys have been at this for a few years now .... (thought I was sharing thoughts with some newbs!)

Wish I was a little closer ..... sounds like a blast.


----------

